# Boot aus Polen



## Äschenfischer (7. März 2015)

Hi.
Ich hätte gerne gewusst,was ihr von Ruderbooten, aus Polen haltet.In E-Bay bieten Sie Boote Typ."T260" Ce-Neu an.Preis Ca.300,00€.Des weiteren einen  Typ FGP-Group 292  Espace.Ca.490,00€.
Bitte nur vernüftige Antworten.
Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## cafabu (8. März 2015)

*AW: Boot aus Polen*

bitteschön:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=292648


----------



## memorie (8. März 2015)

*AW: Boot aus Polen*

moin moin
äschenfischer
deine angaben führen weder bei ebay, noch wo anders zu einem boot, oder böötchen, falls die angaben 260 oder 292 espace irgendetwas mit der bootslänge zu tun haben,,
der preis von 300 € dann schon eher, , aber , hand aufs herz, 300 € für ein boot, und dann auch noch neu ? was willste denn da erwarten ??
n 5 meter boot, vieleicht auch noch küstentauglich ??
in dieser preisklasse würd ich nie ne empfehlung aussprechen, 
gruß  karl


----------



## labralehn (8. März 2015)

*AW: Boot aus Polen*

Der TE meinte wohl eins dieser Boote

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/ruderboot,-freizeitboot,-angelboot-t260-ce-neu/260788273-211-7770

Ruderboot Tom-_Boot T260

http://www.sportforum.de/shop/angel...rboot-freizeitboot-angelboot-t260-zoll-ce-neu

_


> TECHNISCHE DATEN:
> 
> * Länge: 2,60 m
> * Breite: 1,15 m
> ...



Quelle: siehe vorherigen Link


----------



## thanatos (8. März 2015)

*AW: Boot aus Polen*

habe schon einige Polenboote begutachtet und für sehr 
 gut befunden ,der einzige Haken dabei war hätte mir 
 Hänger zur Abholung borgen müssen und an der Grenze 
 noch die Mehrwertsteuer entrichten müssen ob 
 letzteres jetzt noch so ist ;+ besser vorher erkundigen.
 Aber eigentlich gibt es ja keine Grenze mehr,aber irgendwelche Handelsbeschränkungen schon .(z.B.Tabak)


----------



## nichtsfaenger (8. März 2015)

*AW: Boot aus Polen*

Das soll ein Boot sein#d
Da kannste dir auch eine Badewanne im Baumarkt kaufen. Da haste mehr von.#6


----------



## u-see fischer (8. März 2015)

*AW: Boot aus Polen*

Mit den von Dir zur Verfügung gestellten Informationen würde ich sagen, unbedingt kaufen. Ist ja auch nicht mein Geld.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Boot aus Polen*

So, den ganzen unnötigen, persönlichen Müll rausgelöscht.

Denkt an die Nettiquette, an unsere Regeln, sonst Punkte.
Danke..


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (9. März 2015)

*AW: Boot aus Polen*



labralehn schrieb:


> Der TE meinte wohl eins dieser Boote
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/ruderboot,-freizeitboot,-angelboot-t260-ce-neu/260788273-211-7770



Die Dinger kannst du kaufen...

Ein Arbeitskollege hat _*dieses hier*_ und ist sehr zufrieden.

Ich selbst habe ein "Topcraft Millenium 420", bin ebenfalls zufrieden und habe keinerlei Kritikpunkte wegen schlechter Verarbeitung oder (angeblich) zu dünnem Material.
Ich nutze meines seit zwei Jahren auf dem Rhein, gehe wirklich nicht zärtlich damit um (der Fluß auch nicht) und würde es mir jederzeit wieder kaufen.


----------



## Bodensee89 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Boot aus Polen*

Das Nell 2 ist auch mein Favorit wenn Ich für dieses Jahr nix gebrauchtes finde. 

Wie stabil sind die Dollen befestigt ? 




Auf nächstes Jahr bestelle Ich mir allerdings ein neues MoLe (min. 6 Monate Lieferzeit). 
Da kostet das nackte Boot allerdings schon über 7000 €. 

Habe ja lange genug auf meinen Liegeplatz hier am Bodensee gewartet.....


----------



## Berliner123 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Boot aus Polen*

Polen ist sehr bekannt für Bootsbau... Wenn du mal durch Polen fährst, dann siehst du sehr viele Betriebe die Boote herstellen und viele neu boote die nach Deutschland gefa werden... QuickSilver stellt seine Boote auch in Polen her ;-)


----------



## Andal (9. März 2015)

*AW: Boot aus Polen*

Nicht nur die. Auch Hansvik lässt in Polen laminieren. Warum auch nicht!

Das man für unter 1.000,- € Neupreis keinen rauwasserfähigen Küstenkutter bekommt, sollte auch jedem klar sein. Aber wenn man so ein kleines Boot bestimmungsgemäß einsetzt, sehe ich keinen Grund, mehr Geld zu lassen, als nötig.


----------



## KillBabyKill (9. März 2015)

*AW: Boot aus Polen*

Moin Moin,
nen Kumpel hat sich vor ca 8Jahren ein Boot aus Polen geholt, nun ist es seit ca 4Jahren meins. Es ist dieses Boot hier:
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.boot24.com%2Fimg%2Fobjektbilder%2F112%2F112585%2Flodka-lodz-wioslowa-polport-pl-112585-280-54250702927e6.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.boot24.com%2Fkleinboot%2Fruderboot%2Flinder%2F232485%2F400-sportsman-5-ps-motor-mit-suzuki-df-6-l-motor.html&h=200&w=300&tbnid=XdGaDtvzovm_1M%3A&zoom=1&docid=i0e5Da2115JJbM&ei=eIH9VKaSD6OgyAOatYKoAQ&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=1320&page=2&start=28&ndsp=36&ved=0CMkBEK0DMDY&biw=1538&bih=829
Und ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden. Es wird auf einem 226ha großem See intensiv genutzt. Durch die Flache Form gleitet es sehr gut durchs Wasser und ist auch sehr stabil. Man ist schneller als mit einem V förmigen Boot.
Und ich ruder nur, ohne Motor.
Nur die Sitzbank muss nun zum zweiten Mal neu gemacht werden, ist aus Holz und das ganze Jahr über im Boot.
Aber sind so wirklich gute Boote, kann ich nicht meckern.

Gruss Bastian


----------



## Äschenfischer (9. März 2015)

*AW: Boot aus Polen*



nichtsfaenger schrieb:


> Das soll ein Boot sein#d
> Da kannste dir auch eine Badewanne im Baumarkt kaufen. Da haste mehr von.#6



Meinst du eine Badewanne aus dem Baumarkt?

Ja da hast du recht.#q#q
Warum bin ich da noch nicht selber draufgekommen!!!!
Wenn du mir noch dein Alter mitteilen kannst,bin ich total Häppi!!!!!!
Nochmals  VIELEN DANK


----------



## Äschenfischer (9. März 2015)

*AW: Boot aus Polen*



KillBabyKill schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> nen Kumpel hat sich vor ca 8Jahren ein Boot aus Polen geholt, nun ist es seit ca 4Jahren meins. Es ist dieses Boot hier:
> http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.boot24.com%2Fimg%2Fobjektbilder%2F112%2F112585%2Flodka-lodz-wioslowa-polport-pl-112585-280-54250702927e6.jpg&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.boot24.com%2Fkleinboot%2Fruderboot%2Flinder%2F232485%2F400-sportsman-5-ps-motor-mit-suzuki-df-6-l-motor.html&h=200&w=300&tbnid=XdGaDtvzovm_1M%3A&zoom=1&docid=i0e5Da2115JJbM&ei=eIH9VKaSD6OgyAOatYKoAQ&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=1320&page=2&start=28&ndsp=36&ved=0CMkBEK0DMDY&biw=1538&bih=829
> Und ich bin wirklich sehr zufrieden. Es wird auf einem 226ha großem See intensiv genutzt. Durch die Flache Form gleitet es sehr gut durchs Wasser und ist auch sehr stabil. Man ist schneller als mit einem V förmigen Boot.
> ...




Vielen Dank .Genau das meinte ich|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## memorie (9. März 2015)

*AW: Boot aus Polen*

hi

jaja, ist ja eh nur der 10-fache preis, von booten, die du eingangs erwähnt hast,
mann , da liegen welten dazwischen,jetzt gehts vom 2,60 gfk-boot rauf bis auf ein 4 mtr. aluboot,,
man(n) gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.

gruß  karl


----------



## Bodensee89 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Boot aus Polen*



memorie schrieb:


> hi
> 
> jaja, ist ja eh nur der 10-fache preis, von booten, die du eingangs erwähnt hast,
> mann , da liegen welten dazwischen,jetzt gehts vom 2,60 gfk-boot rauf bis auf ein 4 mtr. aluboot,,
> ...




Wenn du auf den Link klickst siehst du rechts oben vermutlich das gemeinte Boot. 
Das Linder ist vermutlich nicht gemeint.


----------



## KillBabyKill (9. März 2015)

*AW: Boot aus Polen*

Falls ein Missverständnis aufkam, ich meinte das 3,35m GFK Boot für ca. 600€.
Nur die Dollen sind bei meinem noch anders. Die sind nicht fest mit dem Ruder verbunden.
Die beiden Klappen sind auch stabil und wasserdicht. Beim Einsteigen muss ich immer auf die vordere klappe treten, und es ist kein Problem.
Ich kann die Boote mit gutem Gewissen für den normalen Binnenseebetrieb weiterempfehlen. 

Für weitere Fragen, kannst du mich auch direkt anschreiben. Dann kann man Einige hier umgehen...
Kann dir auch gerne detailierte Bilder machen oder so.

Schönen Gruss nach Litzendorf, eure Kerwa ist klasse.
Bin öfter in Peulendorf


----------



## nichtsfaenger (10. März 2015)

*AW: Boot aus Polen*

@Äschenfischer
Ich meinte,das ein 2,65m mal 1,15m Boot kein vernünftiges Boot ist. Kippstabil ist was anderes. Ich habe die kleinen Nussschalen reihenweise umkippen gesehen, bei uns auf den Talsperren im Sauerland. Und auf der Talsperre fährt nur ein kleiner Dampfer und macht Wellen. Und vor 1,5Jahren sind damit 2Mann bei Sturm mit E-Motor raus. Einer ertrunken und der zweite Mann gerade noch gerettet worden. Mein Tipp: Das Boot sollte lieber was breiter und länger sein. Vorallem,wenn Du mit 2Mann fahren willst. Sicherheit geht vor allen Sparmaßnahmen.


----------



## thanatos (14. März 2015)

*AW: Boot aus Polen*

du hättes ja schreiben können was du damit vorhast,ich habe schon einige Boote gehabt ,bin jetzt aber auch auf ein kleines
 gekommen bzw.habe die anderen verkauft ,(aus Altersgründen )  mir reicht mir ein guter See und ich will allein sein .Läßt sich gut händeln ist übersichtlich was will man mehr.Um mit so einem Boot zu kippen ich weiß nicht
 wie bretzlich man sich da anstellen muß.


----------

